

Show HN: git-tweet Push over Twitter - maxpow4h
http://maxpow4h.com/git-tweet/

======
Swizec
Judging from the title on HN it looks like a cool idea.

But not being familiar with git-send-email the project description on your
website tells me _nothing_.

What exactly happens when I use this? All I know is it's got something to do
with twitter and there are PNG images involved ...

~~~
sarnowski
You may want to have a look at the git mailing list. Instead of using
something like githubs pull requests, all changes are exchanged through the
mailinglist. As a result, you have really expressive commit messages. I am a
big fan of that development model as you can read the whole discussion about a
single line change within the commit message.

<http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git>

edit: with "git send-email master..origin" all your commits will be send as
seperated emails to someone you choose. Afterwards, the receiver can easily
get the commits from his mbox via "git am".

------
coenhyde
A long install process for such a simple app. You should make it a one line
install. Maybe a gem or npm?

------
nathanpc
Looks like an awesome concept. I'll try it today. :)

